#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Enlace digital: Ericsson / Huawei

## ajack

Pessoal 

Estou negociando um enlace e o fornecedor tem duas opções (rádios usados) 

Huawei RTN 910 / 950
Ou 
Ericsson Mini link 

Ambos na frequência de 8ghz

O Huawei tá mais barato. 

Nunca trabalhei com nenhuma dessas marcas. 

Alguém que conheça esses rádios poderiam me dar uma opinião?

----------


## teresopolis

Amigo 950 tem capacidade para duas placas de RF, isso é bom onde por exemplo vai fazer um enlace com três saltos por exemplo, ai ao invez de usar duas IDUs usa o 950 com duas placas.
Me diz uma coisa, esse enlace em 8GHZ já está vindo com as antenas? se sim qual o tamanho? Olha respondendo sua pergunta em termos de qualidade, os dois são bons.

----------


## ajack

> Amigo 950 tem capacidade para duas placas de RF, isso é bom onde por exemplo vai fazer um enlace com três saltos por exemplo, ai ao invez de usar duas IDUs usa o 950 com duas placas.
> Me diz uma coisa, esse enlace em 8GHZ já está vindo com as antenas? se sim qual o tamanho? Olha respondendo sua pergunta em termos de qualidade, os dois são bons.


Obrigado pelas dicas amigo...

Então, eu tô negociando ainda... E o fornecedor tem equipamentos das duas marcas... Huawei tem melhor preço..

Vi também que a Huawei tem odu xmc e HP. A HP teria mais potência? 

Pelo que vi (não sei se é isso mesmo) , aparentemente o Ericsson é mais "fechado" para fazer as configurações e conseguir material na Internet... 

Outra coisa que percebi é que no mercado de usados, os ceragon sempre são um pouco mais caros que Hauwei... São melhores? 


Abçs

----------


## rimaraujo

Se atente a Nota Fiscal desse equipamento.
Por se tratar de rádios usados este pode ter sido furtado de algum site de operadora. 8ghz não é uma frequência comum para provedores. Eles são mais utilizados para tráfego de telefonia celular. 
Se atente também se a licença da Anatel está válida.

----------


## ajack

> Se atente a Nota Fiscal desse equipamento.
> Por se tratar de rádios usados este pode ter sido furtado de algum site de operadora. 8ghz não é uma frequência comum para provedores. Eles são mais utilizados para tráfego de telefonia celular. 
> Se atente também se a licença da Anatel está válida.


Vlw pelas dicas.

NF tem... mas eu não tinha pensado na questão da licença valida da Anatel.

----------


## rimaraujo

Possuo Huawei são maravilhosos.
Não posso falar dos minilink.
verifique as larguras de banda deles. E faça um bom estudo com as antenas. Você vai conseguir bons resultados

----------


## connectmogi

mano. boa tarde. vai de ericsson top. mas tudo depnede do que vc vai fazer. nunca useu huawei dizem ser muito bom. uso siae e ericsson. não troco os ericsson por nada. top dos top.

----------


## connectmogi

quanto esta saindo os enlace, com nf? formas de pagamentos... ericsson temos bastante com 6p e 2p... no meu provedor uso dois 6p. de 7g 11g e 18g que vamos linha essa semana tudo em uma controladora

----------


## ajack

> mano. boa tarde. vai de ericsson top. mas tudo depnede do que vc vai fazer. nunca useu huawei dizem ser muito bom. uso siae e ericsson. não troco os ericsson por nada. top dos top.


Vamos fechar um PTP de aproximadamente 22km...

Achei Ericsson tn6 r4 de até 286mb - 8ghz (rau2x+amm2pb+npu3b+mmu2h) por 12.000,00 

Huawei achei o Rtn910 com odu cm - 8ghz e até 200mb por 9.000,00

O acesso às configurações e manutenção do ericsson é tranquilo?? 

Vlw

----------


## netuai

Amigo aqui so usamos ericsson, nao temos do que reclamar

----------


## connectmogi

esse valores com nf? semi novo? garantia? ja configurado? precisa de quantos megas nesse enlace. pensa em up futuro...

----------


## ajack

> esse valores com nf? semi novo? garantia? ja configurado? precisa de quantos megas nesse enlace. pensa em up futuro...


São usados.. mas o fornecedor emite NF.. tem garantia de 90 dias.
Esse enlace precisarei de 100mb por enquanto.. mas quero rádios com capacidade pra 200mb.. já pensando no futuro.

----------


## Julio Souza

bom dia. Entre esses 2 sem dúvida Ericsson. Sobre as licenças válidas realmente tem ficar atento. Você se importa de dizer o valor de ambos? Um Abraço.

----------


## ajack

> bom dia. Entre esses 2 sem dúvida Ericsson. Sobre as licenças válidas realmente tem ficar atento. Você se importa de dizer o valor de ambos? Um Abraço.


Sem problemas amigo...

Ericsson tn6 r4 de até 286mb - 8ghz (rau2x+amm2pb+npu3b+mmu2h) por 12.000,00

Huawei achei o Rtn910 com odu cmx - 8ghz e até 200mb por 9.000,00

----------


## mariodc10

boa noite ajack me passo os contato dele por favor

----------


## fmcjunior

iso é o par ou cada um.

----------


## JonasMT

> Amigo 950 tem capacidade para duas placas de RF, isso é bom onde por exemplo vai fazer um enlace com três saltos por exemplo, ai ao invez de usar duas IDUs usa o 950 com duas placas.
> Me diz uma coisa, esse enlace em 8GHZ já está vindo com as antenas? se sim qual o tamanho? Olha respondendo sua pergunta em termos de qualidade, os dois são bons.


Putz patrao que bom saber disso, estou a semanas quebrando a cabeça aqui e tentando economizar pois tenho um enlace de 180km divido em 4 ptp e se realmente for funcional e viavel me economizaria uma boa grana.

O modelo 905 tbm seria possivel?

----------


## teresopolis

Boa tarde,
Galera alguém pode me dar uma dica onde consigo o software para poder comunicar com um enlace da Ericsson? Comprei um enlace licenciado mas como até hoje só trabalhei com mikrotik/ubnt ou seja será nosso primeiro contato com licenciados e como o amigo citou no tópico se tratando de Ericsson percebi que material na net sobre ele é escarço... Pelo que vi não é configurado pela interface web e sim por software proprietário correto? Como devo proceder para configurar essas joias? pergunto porque no caso dos enlaces com mikrotik pré configuro em bancada ou seja ponho eles para se enxergarem e levo pra campo, dai em campo faço os ajustes finos... Seria essa mesma politica para radios licenciados? Obrigado.!

----------


## willianrcn

Amigos comprei um mini-link Ericson mas nao sei mexer nele, alguem que possa me da uma consultoria?

----------


## netuai

> Amigos comprei um mini-link Ericson mas nao sei mexer nele, alguem que possa me da uma consultoria?


 o que voce precisa?

----------

